# Need new gauge cluster... GMC vs. Chevy?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, the speedometer is dead (staying at 10 MPH) in the cluster in my truck- 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD. I have the extended warranty paperwork GM sent out a couple months back. My question is- are the gauge clusters on the 2003 GMC and Chevy trucks the same? Can a Chevy dealer put in the new one on my truck, or do I have to go to the GMC dealer that I'm not a big fan of (to say the least)? Does anyone know how long it "should" take them to do this?

Thanks,
Mat


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I always take my chevy to the local GMC dealer becuase they know so much more about the Duramax. They have no problem warantying any repairs that i need made


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Doesn't have to be a Chevy or GMC dealer, just has to be a GM dealer (Buick, Pontiac etc).


For a complete cluster swap including the reprogram the book time is .8 hr IIRC.

The major cluster differences are between 1/2 ton and the 3/4, 1 tons, as well as gas or diesel. Chevy or GMC makes no difference.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think every dealer has their own policy on this.By me,for 5500 series down,you have to go to the corresponding brand dealer.I've tried bringing my old '04 GMC 2500HD to my favorite Chevy dealer--no good. Now on my 7500,there is joint reciprocity for warranty work anywhere in the U.S.--matter of fact,the truck came with a nation-wide manual of all GMC-Chevy dealers. 
I had the famous cluster changeout on that '04 Jimmy---was out of there in about an hour.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-GM...ryZ33678QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

You can replace your own stepper motor for as little as ten bucks.

Here's a guy on ebay that sell them.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

B&B;551783 said:


> Doesn't have to be a Chevy or GMC dealer, just has to be a GM dealer (Buick, Pontiac etc).
> 
> For a complete cluster swap including the reprogram the book time is .8 hr IIRC.
> 
> The major cluster differences are between 1/2 ton and the 3/4, 1 tons, as well as gas or diesel. Chevy or GMC makes no difference.


Not true! I had a 2004 GMC with the same problem I was forced to take it to a GMC dealer as the Chevy one couldn't do the work on it so they said!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

exmark1;551988 said:


> Chevy one couldn't do the work on it *so they said*!


Exactly.....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mkwl;551774 said:


> Well, the speedometer is dead (staying at 10 MPH) in the cluster in my truck- 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD. I have the extended warranty paperwork GM sent out a couple months back. My question is- are the gauge clusters on the 2003 GMC and Chevy trucks the same? Can a Chevy dealer put in the new one on my truck, or do I have to go to the GMC dealer that I'm not a big fan of (to say the least)? Does anyone know how long it "should" take them to do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mat


It is under recall, Take it to the dealer and have it fixed for free. Taking mine in this week.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

It's weird because it started working again today- kind of sporatic- maybe the stepper motor dieing. Also- dealer said they will send it out and put the original cluster back in- is this right?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;552122 said:


> It's weird because it started working again today- kind of sporadic- maybe the stepper motor dieing. Also- dealer said they will send it out and put the original cluster back in- is this right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Not weird at all Matt, that's what they'll do when the stepper motors are failing.

And yes many dealers will send the original cluster out to be repaired rather than replacing it with a new cluster. Less paper work for them that way, but more down time for you. Should'nt take more than a day or two for them to receive the cluster back though.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

my 94 chevy stopped a month ago is it the same thing ? or a ground ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

crb 2500;552130 said:


> my 94 chevy stopped a month ago is it the same thing ? or a ground ?


The older trucks didn't really have the stepper motor troubles. Yours is likely a connection problem on the back of the cluster or the speed sensor died.

Tip: Loose/poor connection on the back of the cluster is more common than the speed sensor failing.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I had mind done the cluster stopped working all together, It was covered under the warranty or the service bulletin they had on them . SNOWANDICEMAN


----------

